# Utv bed salter



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

I was wondering if anybody had any experiences with utv bed salters. I am currently considering the kubota 1100 with blower broom front and bed salter. Right now i was leaning towards the buyers products salter. It has .75yd capacity and the others are around .35yd. Its also the cheapest. I dont want the cheapest but if it holds 2x as much. It also looks wider and the plan would b to get a shipping container down to the job next year half full of salt and load it with mini skid. This year just going to b bags. 

Was wondering of anybody has a utv salter and if they are pieces of junk or not thank you. Brine is still an option im using salt coated with ibg now.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you may want to try this post in the ice management section might get more views there?

I put out salt by hand so I'm of no help for you at all

have a link to the salter your looking at?

done any search's on that salter at all?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Treeboy said:


> I was wondering if anybody had any experiences with utv bed salters. I am currently considering the kubota 1100 with blower broom front and bed salter. Right now i was leaning towards the buyers products salter. It has .75yd capacity and the others are around .35yd. Its also the cheapest. I dont want the cheapest but if it holds 2x as much. It also looks wider and the plan would b to get a shipping container down to the job next year half full of salt and load it with mini skid. This year just going to b bags.
> 
> Was wondering of anybody has a utv salter and if they are pieces of junk or not thank you. Brine is still an option im using salt coated with ibg now.


Fisher (and I assume all Douglas Dynamics sister companies) makes a .75 yd.


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

cwren2472 said:


> Fisher (and I assume all Douglas Dynamics sister companies) makes a .75 yd.


Thank you


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

sublime68charge said:


> you may want to try this post in the ice management section might get more views there?
> 
> I put out salt by hand so I'm of no help for you at all
> 
> ...


Yes i have tried to research them before posting. Did not find much. Im sure a limited amount of sales on things like this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No experience with anything that small, but I do everything in my power to run away from anything Buyers.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

id stick with the advice from Mark Oomkes, I don't know him at all but I pretty sure he knows what he's talking about on things snow related, If he wont buy that item then I'm not even gonna consider it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Treeboy said:


> I was wondering if anybody had any experiences with utv bed salters. I am currently considering the kubota 1100 with blower broom front and bed salter. Right now i was leaning towards the buyers products salter. It has .75yd capacity and the others are around .35yd. Its also the cheapest. I dont want the cheapest but if it holds 2x as much. It also looks wider and the plan would b to get a shipping container down to the job next year half full of salt and load it with mini skid. This year just going to b bags.
> 
> Was wondering of anybody has a utv salter and if they are pieces of junk or not thank you. Brine is still an option im using salt coated with ibg now.


It's like everything they all have their own issues... I have some new Westerns motors acting up, there are guys who despise Boss... Salt Dogg's have controller issues...

Look at it like trucks, Chevy has injector issues, Ford's are pretty bulletproof and Dodges are worthless other then their engines...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's keep it on topic, please


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

This is what i ended up purchasing. Kubota with broom blower and western salter. Have not used the salter yet i hear it is a new product. It holds .6 yd with extensions. Im kind of disappointed it does not extend all the way to cab. Overall im happy so far just a few little things like any new machine has. It is still getting a 2" lift, strobe, work lights, rear camera and a radio. 


I really like operating the machine strange to run at first so used to skid steers operating everything. Like a min unimog. The cab is very large. Heats up and holds heat quickly. The blower floats nicely and machine does not loose traction. I dont have a ton of time on it the only complaint is it was complete the night we had 7" and i couldnt get it. Cant wait to do a full event from this cab. The 9yo figured it out quickly too.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

You will like the salter if its anything like the larger v boxes


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

m_ice said:


> You will like the salter if its anything like the larger v boxes


It appears same quality. The motor looks the same size as a bigger one but i didnt check the specs. Good to hear. Just wish it was 10" longer.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a GR2110 lawn tractor with a Kubota blower. It has the same guard on the chute. It may keep you from sticking your hand into the impeller, but it greatly increases the clog factor.

Hypothetically of course, modifying it by putting a thin bar across the mounting screws on the outside to support the chute but not interfere with snow ejection might help performance in wet heavy conditions.


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I have a GR2110 lawn tractor with a Kubota blower. It has the same guard on the chute. It may keep you from sticking your hand into the impeller, but it greatly increases the clog factor.
> 
> Hypothetically of course, modifying it by putting a thin bar across the mounting screws on the outside to support the chute but not interfere with snow ejection might help performance in wet heavy conditions.


Yep i did clog it and did not have a tool which i still need to buy. I was pulling by hand and torching out slush. It was not fun.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Treeboy said:


> Yep i did clog it and did not have a tool which i still need to buy. I was pulling by hand and torching out slush. It was not fun.


While this is getting a bit off the topic of an in-bed salter,,,,

As an engineer, I cannot recommend that anyone defeat a safety device.

However, in the interest of investigating what makes snowblowers clogs I decided after the first year of using the blower (2012) to conduct an experiment to test my hypothesis that removal of that grate would improve performance. I am still gathering data and thus have not put the grate back on, but all of it so far is very consistent.

The worst clogging that I experienced before my experiment was when I would happily blow a path down the driveway, with everything working, and then tried to go through the salted heavy snow pushed up by the township plows at the end. Instant clog.

My experiment has also revealed that removal of the screen had an additional benefit of making removal of any clogs much easier. Previously, I had basically been reduced to jamming a broomstick through the grate from the front to pry some snow out the top, or from the top to force the snow down the chute and back through the impeller.

Now, a garden trowel makes short work in the rare event that a clog happens.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Previously, I had basically been reduced to jamming a broomstick through the grate from the front to pry some snow out the top, or from the top to force the snow down the chute and back through the impeller.


Is there a technical term for jabbing at something with a broomstick?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Is there a technical term for jabbing at something with a broomstick?


I believe it's a swear word( ******)


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

OP, your Kubota looks really cool. I would love to tool around in that thing during a snow event and plow and salt. Easy work. I bet the set up cost a small fortune though.
I was thinking SnowEx for salter before I saw you bought one...


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

Aerospace Eng said:


> While this is getting a bit off the topic of an in-bed salter,,,,
> 
> As an engineer, I cannot recommend that anyone defeat a safety device.
> 
> ...


I think i am going to try that if it clogs again. To b fair i was doing street side slush 2 days after snowing. Will start with a stick.


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

WIPensFan said:


> OP, your Kubota looks really cool. I would love to tool around in that thing during a snow event and plow and salt. Easy work. I bet the set up cost a small fortune though.
> I was thinking SnowEx for salter before I saw you bought one...
> View attachment 211617


So western does have a .7 also it is 22" longer so wont fit my utv. Dont really have a snow ex dealer here just boss and western so that affected my decision. And this is my nicest piece of equipment so far.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Treeboy said:


> So western does have a .7 also it is 22" longer so wont fit my utv. Dont really have a snow ex dealer here just boss and western so that affected my decision. And this is my nicest piece of equipment so far.


Looking at that pic again that spreader is really short... The 3/4yd salt mutt I had filled the back of a Toolcat. Not sure if the Kubota has a shorter bed or not... Sharp setup all together though!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looking at that pic again that spreader is really short... The 3/4yd salt mutt I had filled the back of a Toolcat. Not sure if the Kubota has a shorter bed or not... Sharp setup all together though!


I bet you loaded it with a loader and spilled less than 5 gallon bucket


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looking at that pic again that spreader is really short... The 3/4yd salt mutt I had filled the back of a Toolcat. Not sure if the Kubota has a shorter bed or not... Sharp setup all together though!


Oh it is super short 30" needs to b 40" long its wider than it is long. I think its 40" wide. Probably hard to load even with mini skid. I do need to see if my dingo can load it or how far it is from loading. When i first saw how short it was i was disappointed but its a place for a back pack blower. And im just going to have to find what its good for.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Aerospace Eng said:


> While this is getting a bit off the topic of an in-bed salter,,,,
> 
> As an engineer, I cannot recommend that anyone defeat a safety device.
> 
> ...


I'll wager that this data set is going to span many years of winter conditions in order to provide the proper information to reach a conclusion..... for the sake of accuracy of course.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I'll wager that this data set is going to span many years of winter conditions in order to provide the proper information to reach a conclusion..... for the sake of accuracy of course.


Of course. The more trials you run, the smaller the effect of experimental error.


----------

